# 1x SA-8 w/ SPL Coil : 151.6 dB Outlaw



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

YouTube - 1x Sundown SA-8 (SPL Coil) -- 151.6 dB

SA-8 D2 w/ Aluminum SPL Coil -- I had a thread about the idea here :
SA-8 SPL Coil ? - Car Audio Classifieds

151.6 passenger side kick measurement at 68 Hz.

We haven't re-clamped since moving stuff around but it was clamping 1670 watts yesterday at 151.0 dB -- HU volume hasn't changed, we simply moved stuff around so we are assuming power isn't a whole lot different.

We are going to get another video soon as well... we got a 152.2 in the driver side kick panel. Haven't had time to do a video just yet.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Driver side kick panel -- 152.1 dB -- we had done 152.2 earlier but didn't get it on video... have a photo of the score that I will upload later :

YouTube - 1x Sundown SA-8 (SPL Coil) -- 152.1 dB


----------



## IDGAF (Dec 27, 2009)

This is why I run SA8's in my competiton vehicle 

Believe the hype.


----------

